# Winter



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

I know i don't even want to start thinking about it. I hate winter, i hate -30 C and slippery sidewalks but i guess we can't do much about that.
I was wondering if any of you guys who lives in an area where temperatures go that cold, uses any kind of moisturizer. Uli's skin goes very dry and i have tried a lotion but it still has alcohol in it so it still doesn't hydrate her skin as much as i would like. 
Also where could i get affordable snow suits? She has a jacket and a fleece suit but with the slush on the road the fleece gets soaked.

Cheers guys and lets enjoy what is left of summer.eace:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Your little Uli is very cute! I love the two pony tails. I have a coat for Lizzie, but she never wore it last winter. I have boots and she never wore those, either. She loves the cold and when it was so cold we weren't out that long. She and the little neighbor dog would run around in the street (very quiet neighborhood especially during the day) for a bit or if the snow was not deep in the yard. We did go for walks in the snow but never below 10 degrees fahrenheit. Our part of the neighborhood doesn't get salted, so she never walked in that.

The coat I got for her is a Richards Harness Coat. It is a Michigan company, too.,

Our weather seemed to take a turn today. It has been very hot and humid and today it was 70 degrees and tonight will be in the 40's. My oldest has been at University for 2 weeks, but classes just started and the younger two start Tuesday. Fall is in the air.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you, it took a while to get em on her :biggrin1:
Here we get too much snow and all the sidewalks get salted that is why i always put the booties on, unless we go deep into the park. The only thing that gets me is the balls of ice that form on her coat. She looks like she has golf balls (no pun intended) hanging on her coat.
And by any chance do you use any moisturizer? it gets darn cold here (approx -36 celsius which i think is -32.8 farenheit i think) so we don't stay out long, except this lady take her time to find the right mound of snow to poop.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know of a skin moisturizer for dogs. I just switched from Pure Paws shampoo and conditioner to Isle of Dog and used the number 51 conditioner on her. It is a heavy conditioner and I like how her coat feels. A good conditioner at bathing might help. In the winter I would also put Kiehls Creme with Silk Groom in her coat to help with the fly-aways. Let me know if you do find a skin conditioner that you like.

Yea, the ice balls are a pain. Lizzie comes in and shakes them all over the foyer. I know from reading other threads that many owners rinse them in warm water. These cuties are a lot of work!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Muttluks makes snowsuits with great coverage. There are a couple of others that are great in very cold weather. Can't think of their names yet. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cutie! Love those ponytails, 
There are some snow suit companies out there, keep in mind, just like you would for a human..you can have them tailored to fit if they don't fit just right. I think that is the hardest thing about fitting the havanese, is getting that perfect fit. There may be some people who custom make the snow suits on Etsy, I'd check there too.

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Musher's Secret will help keep her paw pads protected. I used it on Jack last year. As for dry skin, what about fish oil supplement?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Coconut oil is a very good moisturiser for both dogs and humans.I too love the ponytails,we call them bunches here in England.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you guys. I love my Uli to bits, reason why i think i worry too much. :biggrin1:
I love putting hairpins or ribbons on, she looks cute and lets everybody know she is a GIRL.
I will try some ointment the vet recommended. I have tried the fish oil supplement and it doesn't do much for her skin during the winter. Actually i have met a few dogs that have bald spots :jaw: Thank God Uli never looses hair, but her skin kinda flakes. I will also try to find that Musher's Secret for her paws.
Keep me posted on the snow suits please, i have the suspicion this winter is gonna be as bad as the last one and well... she still needs to go potty.
Thank you for all your help guys!!!


----------

